# subclass 489



## NBE (Aug 6, 2013)

EOI applied 24/07/2013 with 60 points Relation Sponsored.
Software Engineer (2613)
In one thread i saw only 200 will be selecting for subclass 489 for this month.
Will it take long time ??
Any idea how many in the queue ??


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

NBE said:


> EOI applied 24/07/2013 with 60 points Relation Sponsored.
> Software Engineer (2613)
> In one thread i saw only 200 will be selecting for subclass 489 for this month.
> Will it take long time ??
> Any idea how many in the queue ??


i also in queue EOI applied 13/07/2013 with 60 points Relation Sponsored Software Engineer (2613). One of person get invite last round he was submitted EOI 27/06/2013.

so we can hope in next round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NBE (Aug 6, 2013)

I just saw a post by telling "
DIAC just announced State Sponsol are closed for ICT occupations as from 5th-Aug"

will it effect to 489 also ??


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

NBE said:


> I just saw a post by telling "
> DIAC just announced State Sponsol are closed for ICT occupations as from 5th-Aug"
> 
> will it effect to 489 also ??


hope it will not effect 489 family sponsored, but it will effect all state sponsored visa 190 and 489


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

ccham said:


> hope it will not effect 489 family sponsored, but it will effect all state sponsored visa 190 and 489




checked with my MARA agent , he told,as of now its applicable only for state & territory sponsorship but not for relative sponsor.


Applied for WA,what about other expats?

in queue, EOI applied on 19/07/2013 with 60 points, Relation Sponsorship(489), Software Engineer (2613)
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

sowmy said:


> checked with my MARA agent , he told,as of now its applicable only for state & territory sponsorship but not for relative sponsor.
> 
> Applied for WA,what about other expats?
> 
> ...


I also think it would not be an issue for 489.


----------



## kd_bm (Jul 19, 2013)

ccham said:


> hope it will not effect 489 family sponsored, but it will effect all state sponsored visa 190 and 489


hopefully it wont effect 489 family sponsor visa as i have applied for family sponsor visa on 22/7/2013 under system analyst with 60 point. my ielts score is (L=7, S=7, W=6.5, R=6.5 ) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NBE (Aug 6, 2013)

Hope for the best..Any one got invitation in last rounds with 60 points for 2613..
Any idea about the queue ??

2613 ACS: 12-June-2013 | IELTS: 6e |EOI: 24/07/2013 60P


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

NBE said:


> Hope for the best..Any one got invitation in last rounds with 60 points for 2613..
> Any idea about the queue ??
> 
> 2613 ACS: 12-June-2013 | IELTS: 6e |EOI: 24/07/2013 60P


yes I saw one people got invitation last round with 60 point in family sponsored category. he was submitted his EOI 27/06/2013. so we can expect next round. what do you all think? finally i can see few people for this category.  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

they only give priority for relative sponsor..

489 state affects all ICT NSW southern inland..


----------



## NBE (Aug 6, 2013)

ccham said:


> yes I saw one people got invitation last round with 60 point in family sponsored category. he was submitted his EOI 27/06/2013. so we can expect next round. what do you all think? finally i can see few people for this category.  :fingerscrossed:


In your case you may get chance in next round since you have applied on june.
yaa nice to see some people around..
ACS: 12-June-2013 | IELTS: 6e |EOI: 24/07/2013


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

NBE said:


> In your case you may get chance in next round since you have applied on june.
> yaa nice to see some people around..
> ACS: 12-June-2013 | IELTS: 6e |EOI: 24/07/2013


nono you get wrong i applied 13 of july see my signature. i said that i know one person got invitation at last round with 60 point who submitted EOI 27 of june. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

ccham said:


> nono you get wrong i applied 13 of july see my signature. i said that i know one person got invitation at last round with 60 point who submitted EOI 27 of june. :fingerscrossed:


I am not sure how far the information is true,but i read somewhere in the forum that,1st week(draw) they are inviting 65pts & in 3rd week with 60pts.
so hope we will get our invitations on 19th.

by the way,where your sponsor stays?my cousin stays in Perth(WA)


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

NBE said:


> Hope for the best..Any one got invitation in last rounds with 60 points for 2613..
> Any idea about the queue ??
> 
> 2613 ACS: 12-June-2013 | IELTS: 6e |EOI: 24/07/2013 60P


yes one guy who submitted EOI with 60 for system analyst at 27/06 had got invitation last round.


----------



## NBE (Aug 6, 2013)

I have some doubts also with subclass 489 
I am planning to study in Australia. If so do I have to pay the full amount that Student Visa holders pay?
Do I have to be in same region where my sponsor located or government give any option ?? 
ACS: 12-June-2013 | IELTS: 6e |EOI: 24/07/2013


----------



## NBE (Aug 6, 2013)

sowmy said:


> I am not sure how far the information is true,but i read somewhere in the forum that,1st week(draw) they are inviting 65pts & in 3rd week with 60pts.
> so hope we will get our invitations on 19th.
> 
> by the way,where your sponsor stays?my cousin stays in Perth(WA)


Victoria,My uncle..Any way will it depend on state ?
SE 2613 ACS: 12-June-2013 | IELTS: 6e |EOI: 24/07/2013 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NBE (Aug 6, 2013)

NBE said:


> I have some doubts also with subclass 489
> I am planning to study in Australia. If so do I have to pay the full amount that Student Visa holders pay?
> Do I have to be in same region where my sponsor located or government give any option ??
> ACS: 12-June-2013 | IELTS: 6e |EOI: 24/07/2013


Got the reply from another thread.. It is international fee and have to stay in same region


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

sowmy said:


> I am not sure how far the information is true,but i read somewhere in the forum that,1st week(draw) they are inviting 65pts & in 3rd week with 60pts.
> so hope we will get our invitations on 19th.
> 
> by the way,where your sponsor stays?my cousin stays in Perth(WA)


not true.

they (system) just invite on basis of points..first come first serve..(higher scorer will come first in queue)

the person has 65 points will get invitation first..then all other with 65 points will get invites...and after that..

if maximum number of invitations are not reached for particular invitation round then 60 points holders will be invited...

for eg. for particular round..189 visa..maximum numbers are 100..then

initially 85 point scorer will get invite..no matter when he has applied even before a minute of invitation round...then 80 points scorer and then 75...so on....

i hope..u get it..


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sowmy said:


> I am not sure how far the information is true,but i read somewhere in the forum that,1st week(draw) they are inviting 65pts & in 3rd week with 60pts.
> so hope we will get our invitations on 19th.
> 
> by the way,where your sponsor stays?my cousin stays in Perth(WA)


i also not sure about 100% but I saw it one of these threads may be in august 5 invitation tracker. anyway we can get clear view about that in next week when they publish the round result.

my cousin stays in Melbourne. hope we all get invitation in next round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

NBE said:


> Victoria,My uncle..Any way will it depend on state ?
> SE 2613 ACS: 12-June-2013 | IELTS: 6e |EOI: 24/07/2013 :fingerscrossed:


NO,getting invitation is purely based on points & submission time.....


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

sowmy said:


> I am not sure how far the information is true,but i read somewhere in the forum that,1st week(draw) they are inviting 65pts & in 3rd week with 60pts.
> so hope we will get our invitations on 19th.
> 
> by the way,where your sponsor stays?my cousin stays in Perth(WA)


Hi Sowmy,

What you said is absolutely wrong. Invitation is based on points and visa date of effect. No difference between 1st and 3rd Monday .

Moreover I'm that person mentioned by ccham, who was invited on 5th August under 489 relative sponsor.

Job code 263111 , applied EOI 27th June 2013, invited 5th August 2013

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

any of you got invitation in sept first round?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

no yet


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

jayptl said:


> no yet


hmm looks like they cut off 489s


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

yes 489 they give last priority with very very few quota.... with divided all states..even in this quota they divided depend on occupation.... so every state only invites 2 to 3 invitation quota based on each occupation...

so only high points people get first serve


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

jayptl said:


> yes 489 they give last priority with very very few quota.... with divided all states..even in this quota they divided depend on occupation.... so every state only invites 2 to 3 invitation quota based on each occupation...
> 
> so only high points people get first serve


i just wondering how they gonna fill remaining 3000+ Software Eng quota in such this manner


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

489 is gud for 50 points


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

jayptl said:


> 489 is gud for 50 points


what you mean friend?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

yhmm
if u get 50 points 489 is way to get pr


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

lovebt said:


> I am just assuming here, feel free to correct my numbers. I am a 60 pointer waiting from 18th July & nothing much to do except attempt another IELTS to boost my points.
> 
> *2613 Software and Applications Programmers	Quota 4800	Allocated 1419
> *
> ...


now 489s will get only 8 eois per round, and required point would be 70?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

no its nt like that


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

jayptl said:


> no its nt like that


Hi jayptl, 

do you have any idea how it should be?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I m nt sure 100% but ya its around 10% of total cap.... very less chance compare to 190..

Just imagine if they get 65 points candidate why they choose 489... so most seats they allocated to 190 instead of 489..


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

Here is a question
I have applied for Victoria State Sponsorship and unfortunately have not been selected (subclass 190) Now can I apply for 489 or should I wait for some time?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

489 is very limited space,,, very diff to get


----------



## sahilj88 (Dec 26, 2013)

ccham said:


> yes I saw one people got invitation last round with 60 point in family sponsored category. he was submitted his EOI 27/06/2013. so we can expect next round. what do you all think? finally i can see few people for this category.  :fingerscrossed:





i have submitted EOI on 23/12/13 . so when can i expect the invitation.Points -60
relation sponsered.


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

ccham said:


> i also in queue EOI applied 13/07/2013 with 60 points Relation Sponsored Software Engineer (2613). One of person get invite last round he was submitted EOI 27/06/2013.
> 
> so we can hope in next round. :fingerscrossed:


Where we can see the queue or application status?


----------

